# Good baby pigeon care site



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi everyone I found a good baby pigeon care site complete with pictures the only thing is that he is using Kaytee Exact baby hand feeding formula so if you are looking for alternative feed for the babies then this site won't give it to you anyway I have seen a lot of people asking about baby pigeon care so maybe this helps URL below.
Thank You RoboSquab
http://members.aol.com/duiven/medical/feedbaby.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robo,

Thanks for posting the baby feeding site. That was a pretty well done article on the subject.

I sometimes use Kaytee Exact but add strained chicken baby food or baby rice cereal to it for very young squabs.

There is also a diet called MacMilk that was
developed to more closely provide the nutrition found in crop milk. If anyone is interested in this diet, let me know and I will post it here.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Hi Robo,
> 
> Thanks for posting the baby feeding site. That was a pretty well done article on the subject.
> ...


I've never mastered this... the babies squirm so much I just can't get the syringe in their beak.










d.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Robo Squab! 
Thanks for posting the forcefeeding site.It's just the info I was looking for. The only thing that they didn't mention was that the squabs need heat until they're feathered.I have been using the Kaytee exact with great results.A well known oriental frill breeder uses chick starter crumbles which cost around 25cents a pound at the feed store compared to $3 a pound for the Kaytee exact.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

The sqabs are always going to squirm. If you are right handed, put the palm of your left hand over the bird's back and grasp the beak with your left thumb and index finger.
Take the syringe with your right hand and then pry open the beak and syringe the food down the side of left side of the mouth. Syringing down the center could cause some of the liquid to go down the trachea which is positioned right behing the tongue.
If you are new to this and are afraid of the food bouncing back into the mouth, then give the liquid food in spurts, not all at the same time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

For those like me who have a hard time with a feeding tube, you might want to purchase a stainless steel feeding needle. These are stainless steel tubes with a bulb on one end that attaches to the end of a syringe. They come in different sizes, are almost impossible to wear out or destroy, easy to disinfect, and much easier to handle when trying to feed or medicate a bird by yourself.

They can be found at http://www.feedingtech.com 

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks for the tip Terry.
I watched a crop feeding demo. recently. The instructor said that the danger with crop feeding is not getting the tip of the tube down far enough into the crop. If the food is released up the the throat, the baby can choke to death. But the wind hole is so tiny that it would be almost impossible to force the tip of the tube into that small of an area. The tip is" to be sure you have the tube down well into the crop before releaseing the food.
Regards,
Carl


----------

